# BLD Quick Qs



## dChan (Apr 19, 2007)

Alright either on Saturday or Sunday I'm going to sit down and force myself to remember the cube and solve it bld since I've been so lazy. So I have a few questions.

I'll be using McGaugh's system. How do I know when I have a parity, and how and when should I fix it?

My stackmat timer only goes up to 10 min before it turns off by itself, how do I make it count longer? And is this even possible?

Any memo tips for each of the four parts?


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 19 2007, 06:51 PM
> *
> My stackmat timer only goes up to 10 min before it turns off by itself, how do I make it count longer? And is this even possible? *


 No, It is not possible. You should use JNet or something. Maybe you shouldn't even care about the time on your first BLD solve. You'll maybe only get nervous... unnecessary.


----------



## Bill (Apr 19, 2007)

If you do it exactly as I describe on my page,
you have to fix parity if you do an odd number of
corner permutations. If that happens, do one
more T-perm at the end of corner permutations, and
do the edge perms just the way you memorized...

Bill McGaugh


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

Use a stop watch to time it. Take your time, and you will be happy


----------



## dChan (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, this weekend I should have successfully solved it BLD unless something happens that doesn't allow me time to sit down with my cube. Thanks again!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 20, 2007)

Let's do a little competition dChan. I still haven't done a succesful blindfold yet. I will try again this weekend, AFTER I put my video tutorial online.


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2007)

Arnaud, what a caring guy, haha, creating a tutorial prior to being able to doing it.

I am curious as to who wins this contest.


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 19 2007, 11:51 PM
> * Let's do a little competition dChan. I still haven't done a succesful blindfold yet. I will try again this weekend, AFTER I put my video tutorial online. *


 lol, AvGalen, so do I have to watch your tutorial first? lol, that is funny. For a guy who hasn't had a successful solve- now you are creating a tut, lol.

So are we competing with time or whoever actually solves? i'm willing to do it!


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 21, 2007)

Can I join the race? I haven't 3x3 bld in so long


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2007)

Now Daniel, it is about losing our 3x3x3 blindfolded virginity. You have lost yours a while ago 

dChan, I almost got one done last night. All I had left was an extremly difficult parity: corners UFL and UBR, edges FR and DB. The only parity alg I know is the T-perm. I gave up after 5 minutes


----------



## watermelon (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you know H-Perm (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)?

If so, with your knowledge I would have done:

T-perm
Fix corner cycle (y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 y)
F' B2 H-perm B2 F


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 21, 2007)

Using just T-perm I would've done r2 B D R2 (y' T-perm y) R2 D' B' r2. It's not that hard because the other edges was at DB, and not in the middle layer.


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

Bleh, not even close for me. I messed up during orientation probably because some pieces are in place but flipped wrong!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Watermelon, Johannes91: I will check both your solutions tonight. 

Watermelon: I know H-perm (I call it cross) and your solution would require a different way of thinking for me. No setup-moves to start with before doing a T-perm. Than corners cycle, finally an edge cycle. I would have to re-calculate the positions of 7 pieces in my head to do this. (Possible because it actually are 3+4 pieces)

Johannes91: Your solution looks more like what I would "normally" do (setup-moves, parity-fix, undo setup-moves) but I never use "wide-turns" when blindfolded. I even avoid cube-rotations for corners and edge permutation. I will have to mirror those setup-moves first.

dChan: We are still racing. No succes for me yet. I will try to solve 1 cube blindfolded daily from now on. I am getting closer  but I am not there yet.


----------



## dChan (Apr 24, 2007)

Alright, I hope I can get done with my homework earl enough to bld today. I'v been practicing orientation with my eyes open that way I know exactly what I'm doing. Permutation isn't really a problem for me, it is just remembering to fix a parity. I hope to get one done by the end of the week.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

Watermelon and Johannes91: Your solutions both work perfectly and exactly as I expected. I would not have been able to come up with those (yet).


----------



## dChan (Apr 26, 2007)

6 tries already none of them good. I always have a problem with edge permutation! I probably do the wrong setup move. Surprisingly my last three attempts took me around 20 minutes. My first 3 took from 33-55 min. I should be able to get a solve pretty soon though.


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

Hi dChan,

Just wanted to let you know I did it! It took me about 10 real attempts in total, 4 of which were correct except for a 3-cycle or difficult parity.

Good luck

(How about a new challenge for 4x4x4 blind? Anyone else?)


----------



## KJiptner (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Arnaud


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Kai

Erik has already started 4x4x4 bf training. Are you going to try it too?


----------

